# It's official: Men really are the weaker sex



## Roose Hurro (Dec 7, 2008)

Just popped over to one of my other frequented forums, and found a thread with a link to this article.  Discuss!

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/its-official-men-really-are-the-weaker-sex-1055688.html


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

*looks down* 

Fuck.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 7, 2008)

"The research â€“ to be detailed tomorrow"


Nevermind the entire article reeks of bullshit.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, we're certainly doing a good job of fucking everything up, aren't we? @_@

I want to see the details before I comment further though...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 7, 2008)

Who knows what the Hell's happening to the human race, what with all the chemicals and other weird shit the companies tend to put in our products for cost-effective reasons!


----------



## bozzles (Dec 7, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Who knows what the Hell's happening to the human race, what with all the chemicals and other weird shit the companies tend to put in our products for cost-effective reasons!


At least they're saving money.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 7, 2008)

:|  If they say so.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2008)

A planet with no men.  I can hear lesbians cheering all the way from California.  Pssh.

We'll find a way to head the problem off.

Chemical exposure during pregnancy... well, fuck, there are billions of chemicals mothers get exposed to in various amounts while pregnant.  Things like pesticides and whatnot are OBVIOUSLY bad for other reasons.

Also: Your dick is small because your dick is small.  You rolled the genetic dice and came up snake-eyes.  It probably isn't chemicals.  Short of suffering from a significant hormonal imbalance during an important stage in sexual development (adolescence), anyway.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, gotta agree with Adelio. Humanity is quite stupid these days. Something is definitely wrong.


----------



## ProgramFiles (Dec 7, 2008)

less men = more girl.... did they will allows us to have more than 1 girlfriend?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2008)

ProgramFiles said:


> less men = more girl.... did they will allows us to have more than 1 girlfriend?



Why would you WANT to have more than one of them? They're a handful in a monogamous relationship without any help.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 7, 2008)

bozzles said:


> At least they're saving money.


 
Yeah, they're saving money at what expense?! Even they don't even know!! 

Just because you're low on hospital gloves, doesn't mean you double up on gloves for every two patients! Or needles! Same _should_ go for public other places such as salons and spas, but some insist on using the same one for a different person or double-dipping, even!


----------



## Teracat (Dec 7, 2008)

Damn you, Brian Vaughan!


----------



## X (Dec 7, 2008)

good. it will reduce the global population to a manageable level. there actually needs to be about a 30% cut in global population to make things better humans and animals.


----------



## theLight (Dec 7, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2008)

theLight said:


> wow. just wow.
> What I find weird is that there is no mention of the problems with females that are thrown into chemical-filled areas. Rather interesting, isn't it?



You know, if they start changing into males... then the problem is pretty much fixing itself, right?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

theLight said:


> wow. just wow.
> What I find weird is that there is no mention of the problems with females that are thrown into chemical-filled areas. Rather interesting, isn't it?


 
Honestly, unless females lose the ability to have nice, perky breasts... no one cares.


----------



## theLight (Dec 7, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

theLight said:


> I was trying to get people to realize that this is quite the sexist article; there was no mention of the obvious connection between increased retardation and autism rates and the amount of chemicals they're talking about.


 
Well, that's because the article is about males and the effect of chemicals on them.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 7, 2008)

It's official: the world will eventually totally except gays/lesbians. ^^


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Lukar said:


> It's official: the world *will eventually totally except gays/lesbians*. ^^


 
WTF?


----------



## Azure (Dec 7, 2008)

I can still beat the shit out of any woman out there. /thread.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 7, 2008)

I still have a penis. 
So....what's new next week? The demonic cellphone signal that resurrects the dead as zombies?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

O rly? Chemical exposure eh?.........*looks down* 
Well, least I know I'm ok.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> So....what's new next week? The demonic cellphone signal that resurrects the dead as zombies?



DO WANT


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

Lukar said:


> It's official: the world will eventually totally accept gays/lesbians. ^^


Fix'd


and not they wont, its in our nature to not 100% accept anything


----------



## theLight (Dec 7, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> "The research â€“ to be detailed tomorrow"
> 
> 
> Nevermind the entire article reeks of bullshit.


Im sorry, but I have to agree with this. Not saying the research was bad and all, but really... what the hell.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 7, 2008)

Men don't bleed for several days without dying, don't need a million pairs or shoes, handbags nor they have to plaster several pounds of makeup every day to look good.


----------



## FurryFox (Dec 7, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Honestly, unless females lose the ability to have nice, perky breasts... no one cares.




No-One except all the lesbians =P (If I turn into a chick, Ima gonna be a lesbian) XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

theLight said:


> Why would you fix something you would just contradict?
> 
> I just re-read, and thought about this article more thoroughly and its title and this question comes to mind, a good example said by lemurboi.
> 
> WTF DOES THE SIZE OF MY PENIS HAVE TO DO WITH BEING WEAK?!


....I fixed the grammar >.> read the original...


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Men don't bleed for several days without dying, don't need a million pairs or shoes, handbags nor they have to plaster several pounds of makeup every day to look good.


 
Best... post... *ever.*


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 7, 2008)

theLight said:


> I was trying to get people to realize that this is quite the sexist article; there was no mention of the obvious connection between increased retardation and autism rates and the amount of chemicals they're talking about.


 
My mother mention how it's the parents' usage of drugs and drinking of alcohol, and not genetics as some studies are claiming it is, that causes all these conditions/illnesses/diseases. And in a way, I can see how that could most possibly be. 

Me and my family don't have any medical/mental/physical problems and we hardly, if ever, take prescription drugs. Yet my mom, who has been a nurse for nearly fourty years, has seen people who are younger than her are on more drugs than she's ever been on at one time and are already wasted away to almost nothing. 

It's quite sad to see that, really.


----------



## theLight (Dec 7, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

I think the title of the article is very offensive. Because chemicals that are making males more sterile does not make them the weaker sex. Feminists need to calm the down, its not some victory. If one side dies out, so does the other.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2008)

Where's that one hokey "scientific study" that said that the gay male population was increasing so rapidly that by, like, 2500AD or so, all males on earth would be born gay?

Gotta be on the internet somewhere.  Was funnier than this one at least.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

theLight said:


> I fixed it before you, look at original post.


-_- does the Furtard not know what original post I mean Furtard


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Where's that one hokey "scientific study" that said that the gay male population was increasing so rapidly that by, like, 2500AD or so, all males on earth would be born gay?


 
That's why we have sperm donations.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Men don't bleed for several days without dying, don't need a million pairs or shoes, handbags nor they have to plaster several pounds of makeup every day to look good.


 LAWL LAWL! SO TRUE! xd


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 7, 2008)

I checked out three of the articles linked to the bottom of this report:

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...y-the-science-of-gender-selection-814626.html

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...learning-the-rules-of-attraction-1044079.html

http://www.independent.co.uk/opinio...cline-of-the-real-man-is-no-joke-1055541.html

For the doubters, I would suggest doing your own further research on the subject of "gender-bender" chemicals.  Hormones are very powerful, as we all know...


----------



## theLight (Dec 7, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2008)

Whore moans.

huh huh huh huh huh


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 7, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> I checked out three of the articles linked to the bottom of this report:
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...y-the-science-of-gender-selection-814626.html
> 
> ...



Because rumors never spread.

HAY GUIZ, -X- IS GONNA RAPE YO FAMILY BECAUSE OF -Y-


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

theLight said:


> If you're talking about the one that I said you contradicted the post quoted... it's not grammatically correct.


it was either they were thinking of Accept but instead typed Except which is different from Accept.


----------



## theLight (Dec 7, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Whore moans.
> 
> huh huh huh huh huh


 
Yeah, in college, you get tired of women quickly when you hear them say "Oh God yes" about 20+ times in a row for... 2-10 minutes. These college kids sex is really, really loud, actually.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Yeah, in college, you get tired of women quickly when you hear them say "Oh God yes" about 20+ times in a row for... 2-10 minutes. These college kids sex is really, really loud, actually.



They fake it half the time anyway.  Overacting FTW.


----------



## Azure (Dec 8, 2008)

Successful Troll is successful. Fine job, Roose. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 8, 2008)

Of course they are.

But not for those reasons.  :3


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Of course they are.
> 
> But not for those reasons.  :3



I smirk'd.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm a wimp because I'm a scientist. It has nothing to do with my gender.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I'm a wimp because I'm a scientist. It has nothing to do with my gender.



So, you're like those technician guys who would occasionally pop out of a destroyed vehicle instead of a soldier in Command & Conquer?


----------



## Azure (Dec 8, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> So, you're like those technician guys who would occasionally pop out of a destroyed vehicle instead of a soldier in Command & Conquer?


LOL.  I hated those bastards.  One time, I lost all my units, and all I had was the tech guy.  But all the enemies were dead, save the harvester.  You can take it from there.


----------



## Monak (Dec 8, 2008)

Seriously?  So they what ripped off two studies , stuck them together , and called in shocking new information?

Tis all old news , just clumped into a pile to appear scary.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> LOL.  I hated those bastards.  One time, I lost all my units, and all I had was the tech guy.  But all the enemies were dead, save the harvester.  You can take it from there.



Half an hour of agony as you try to keep the CPU from greasing its axles with your sole survivor.  *BANG BANG BANG* *run around in panic*


----------



## Azure (Dec 8, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Half an hour of agony as you try to keep the CPU from greasing its axles with your sole survivor.  *BANG BANG BANG* *run around in panic*


Sometimes, I still wake up screaming.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 8, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> So, you're like those technician guys who would occasionally pop out of a destroyed vehicle instead of a soldier in Command & Conquer?


Think more like Otacon.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Think more like Otacon.



Hee hee, he pissed himself.  Though I would too if a cybernetic superninja was fixin' to carve me up.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 8, 2008)

I sense a movie in the making... the last baby on earth 0.0


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I sense a movie in the making... the last baby on earth 0.0



Already been done.  It's called "Children of Men".  Worth watching.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 8, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I sense a movie in the making... the last baby on earth 0.0



What with all those disaster movies they made for a while, years ago, who knows, something like this could work...

Question is, Blockbuster or Bomb?  Guess that would depend on who directs the film.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Already been done.  It's called "Children of Men".  Worth watching.


oh wow, lol, that completely phased me xD I saw that a few years ago. I mostly went "holy shit! how can they do all THAT in a single take?!" I remember a scene that went on for like, 20 minutes, all in one take 0_o


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmm men are the weaker sex.

6'2"...
...200 pounds...

nah I think I'm good. Maybe I SHOULD stop being asexual and start spreading genes so men will grow large. (Believe me, East Coast Urbanites need it. Whenever I'm out there I'm practically head and shoulders above them.)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 8, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Already been done.  It's called "Children of Men".  Worth watching.



Oops... missed this in passing.

Didn't that recent movie, "88 Minutes", involve a single take style of filmaking?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 8, 2008)

Let's put a spider in the bath and see who's stronger. Let's put a bag of rice on the kitchen floor and see who's stronger! LET'S PLAY FISTICUFFS AND SEE WHO'S STRONGER!!! SEE WHAT I MEAN?!?


----------



## Sernion (Dec 8, 2008)

While other chemicals shrink penis by 5cm, all those new "products" will probably enlarge them by 10cm. Think about how many scientists actually clings on that subject.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Dec 8, 2008)

small penis = weak?
Then we'll have quite the surge of bodybuilders in the future.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't care if I'm weak, or not
honestly, all this "men = weak gender, women = stronger gender" is totally bullshit, both have their pros and cons


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 8, 2008)

Sernion said:


> While other chemicals shrink penis by 5cm, all those new "products" will probably enlarge them by 10cm. Think about how many scientists actually clings on that subject.



Maybe this shrinkage thing is why we have so many "enlargement" products on the market these days?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

...were those people spying on me (lived with his 4 sisters and mother and was the doing all the chores) cause it looks like it was secretly directed at me.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh, does it really matter?


----------



## Magnus (Dec 8, 2008)

i just pretend to be weak, 1. it pleases the woman, and 2. who doesn't love a dominant gf :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

Magnus said:


> i just pretend to be weak, 1. it pleases the woman, and 2. who doesn't love a dominant gf :3


hi five?


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 8, 2008)

Oi... well, I can't say I'm surprised really - In the last century, humans have been exposed to massive toxins that they never were before.  This is just one of many consequences, I'm sure.

I see it a bit different though - based on the fact that many straight guys are testosterone driven pigs who treat women terribly, maybe it's not such a bad thing that it will tone down in time, mm?  You know - other side of the coin scenario. 

For me, I ate well as a kid, grew up in a clean area/environment and now as an adult eat mostly organics and natural products to avoid any type of chemical, preservatives, and so on.  It's probably impossible to completely isolate yourself from stuff unless you live in the middle of nowhere, but I do what I can.

Who knows, maybe this will be another push to get people to smarten up more about chemicals and stuff, though I kind of doubt it. :/


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 8, 2008)

LIES, I REFUSE TO BELEIVE!


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 8, 2008)

News=bullshit 99% of the time. Seeing as every article I read nowadays has something about the apocalypse in it, I just stopped believing all of them.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 8, 2008)

Or a Jewish or Muslim person wanting to ban Christmas Lights because it's offensive to their religion.


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 8, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Or a Jewish or Muslim person wanting to ban Christmas Lights because it's offensive to their religion.



They tried that in Manchester 1 or 2 years ago and the Muslim community said it was a stupid idea.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 8, 2008)

There were people out here bawwing about it.  since they happened to be doing it in Vanilla Valley, didn't fly over that well.


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 8, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> There were people out here bawwing about it.  since they happened to be doing it in Vanilla Valley, didn't fly over that well.



Bawwing about something like that is pathetic. People should get a little backbone and stop getting fussed about bugger all.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 8, 2008)

First, love the articles title.

Second, how is smaller genitalia considered a genetic weakness?

Do we use them for Railguns? Is our sperm used to harvest protein electrolytes that power cold-fusion generators?

Are they (the so-called Scientists in this article) trying to intentionally stigmatize whats been genetically natural in our species for centuries, but only now on a social level? Are they even aware that long before pollution became a genetic problem, that even the Romans frequented many of their "true to human form" statues with small penis's too? Oi vei.

Passive Eugenics and Sophomoric Social Scientists FTW.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 8, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Are they even aware that long before pollution became a genetic problem, that the Romans frequented many of their "true to human form" statues with small penis's too?



They were probably so hung that the could do that without falling into complexes.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Maybe this shrinkage thing is why we have so many "enlargement" products on the market these days?



Maybe.  Or it could just be that all of a sudden certain people started making other people very self-conscious about the size of their penises, and what we're seeing is the increased "awareness" rather than increased incidence.  And thusly various companies started to peddle snake-oil and cockamamie (no pun intended) cock-mangling contraptions, all claiming to enlarge, none delivering, and most doing even more damage thus further increasing self-consciousness about their goddamn penises.


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Dec 8, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I don't care if I'm weak, or not
> honestly, all this "men = weak gender, women = stronger gender" is totally bullshit, both have their pros and cons



This. Just this.

The article itself is bullshit, but then again, I've never really understood the need to compare cock sizes or the relation between that and virility. Eh.


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Dec 8, 2008)

That was total BS, it doesn't matter if you have a small penis, that doesn't make the other gender somehow superior.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 8, 2008)

Men > Women

Back to the kitchen >:/


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 8, 2008)

Psh, all the men in this thread are unhappy about hearing the truth. 

:c


----------



## FoxxLegend (Dec 8, 2008)

Well...*Looks Down* Glad I was born in 1990 when the pollution wasn't as bad and painkillers for women in labor weren't that chemically messed up with all those side effects. I'm still pretty big from what I can see! I lucked out! LuLz  ( Not lying to make myself feel better.) But seriously, I'm more concerned with my muscle size than my Penis size ,cause once again, that penis size  problem doesn't exist.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 8, 2008)

szopaw said:


> They were probably so hung that the could do that without falling into complexes.


 
What, like these scientists?

Wow, leave it to English and American social scientists to further the cause of Gender Facists.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm willing to bet the article was made by a guy with condition which shrinks his genitals.


----------



## Danale (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree this is a sexist article. 

"Female hormones â€“ largely from the contraceptive pills which pass unaltered through sewage treatment â€“ are partly responsible[...]."

BLAME THE WOMEN AND THEIR DAMN CONTRACEPTIVES!!! WHY CAN'T THEY POP OUT BABIES LIKE NORMAL BIATCHES??? /anger


----------



## rollabottom (Dec 8, 2008)

... "gender-benders"  ... 

this article is making my eyes bleed.  I'm studying environmental engineering, which includes, among other things, a heavy focus on endocrine disruptors.  please, go read a real source after this.  Yes, it's a problem, but this article is bad - really bad.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Men > Women
> 
> Back to the kitchen >:/


^ This statement is false.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Psh, all the men in this thread are unhappy about hearing the truth.
> 
> :c



Including you.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Dec 8, 2008)

Anything about trannies?


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, it's BS. this article is just...you know. Plus the thing with the small penis doesn't make sense. You are a man, not matter how big that thing down there is. Penis + testicles = Manhood!


----------



## Bambi (Dec 8, 2008)

German-Shepherd said:


> Yeah, it's BS. this article is just...you know. Plus the thing with the small penis doesn't make sense. You are a man, not matter how big that thing down there is. Penis + testicles = Manhood!


 
Holy f&% I love you.


----------



## ProgramFiles (Dec 8, 2008)

men=women

happy?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2008)

ProgramFiles said:


> men=women
> 
> happy?



wat


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Men > Women
> 
> Back to the kitchen >:/


sorry thats incorrect its

Woman > Men
take out the trash and fix (random house object)


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 8, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Including you.


 
The truth hurts...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> The truth hurts...


...like a kick in the balls or a punch in the gut?

please note both are done by Captain Falcon


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...like a kick in the balls or a punch in the gut?
> 
> please note both are done by Captain Falcon



Closer to a kick in the balls, IMO.

http://www.exitmundi.nl/giggle.htm

http://www.exitmundi.nl/Sperm problem.htm

You want to get your knickers in a twist about the fate of the males of the human race, look at those.  <3 Exit Mundi.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Closer to a kick in the balls, IMO.
> 
> http://www.exitmundi.nl/giggle.htm
> 
> ...


@_@...
The first one scares me...just cause...its sorta like my family
on my mothers side of the family...its only Me, my male cousin and my Uncle...thats it...thats all the men the rest are women: My mother, my grandmother, my 3 aunts, and four female cousins. My family was amazed that I was born a guy when they already had a room decked out for a girl.


----------



## Qoph (Dec 8, 2008)

Late, but to me this sounds like another OMG PANIC thing, like the particle accelerator or something I read about where this years Halloween candy would kill THOUSANDS.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2008)

VandalPride said:


> Late, but to me this sounds like another OMG PANIC thing, like the particle accelerator or something I read about where this years Halloween candy would kill THOUSANDS.



I believe that while they have test-fired the LHC, they haven't actually conducted any of the major particle-collision tests they wanted to do yet.

The best is yet to come!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

VandalPride said:


> Late, but to me this sounds like another OMG PANIC thing, like the particle accelerator or something I read about where this years Halloween candy would kill THOUSANDS.


cause Gordon Freeman was there...thats why it didnt end the world


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 8, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...like a kick in the balls or a punch in the gut?
> 
> please note both are done by Captain Falcon


 
How about both at the same time?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 9, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> How about both at the same time?


then this universe and our parallel would end


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 9, 2008)

rollabottom said:


> ... "gender-benders"  ...
> 
> this article is making my eyes bleed.  I'm studying environmental engineering, which includes, among other things, a heavy focus on endocrine disruptors.  *please, go read a real source after this*.  Yes, it's a problem, but this article is bad - really bad.



I've suggested this, since I only found this link, and dropped it here for discussion.  It definitely deserves more research.




German-Shepherd said:


> *Yeah, it's BS.* this article is just...you know. Plus the thing with the small penis doesn't make sense. You are a man, not matter how big that thing down there is. *Penis + testicles = Manhood!*



But if the equipment is firing blanks, it's pretty much useless for its intended purpose.  Also, I've noticed quite a few people not noting the damage being done to animal populations, and instead focusing on the article's title or the sexist angle.  We already know how much chemical contamination affects wildlife, such as the fragile eggshell problems suffered by the Bald Eagle.  So, it is quite possible such effects, as mentioned in this article, could indeed be more widespread than we think.  Just because you believe something isn't true doesn't make it so (however, more info always helps)....


----------



## WILDWULF (Dec 12, 2008)

lol, not true.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 12, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> But if the equipment is firing blanks, it's pretty much useless for its intended purpose.  Also, I've noticed quite a few people not noting the damage being done to animal populations, and instead focusing on the article's title or the sexist angle.  We already know how much chemical contamination affects wildlife, such as the fragile eggshell problems suffered by the Bald Eagle.  So, it is quite possible such effects, as mentioned in this article, could indeed be more widespread than we think.  Just because you believe something isn't true doesn't make it so (however, more info always helps)....



Natural selection. Read about it.


----------



## Science Fox (Dec 12, 2008)

Rubbish. If anything, the reason for all of this is that males have lost their MANLINESS. Gone are the days of violent physical combat. Gone is the man who farmed the land, tended the livestock and built his home with his own hands. Gone are the years of hard, rewarding labor. Men are no longer carved from the marble of the Earth, but reared and raised as a potted plant. He does not survive the harshness of his world by means of his strength and indomitable spirit. Rather, he is spared these "hardships" and cared for by the devices of his intellect. But oh, he toils... and no longer does his body grow in strength from his work... but his spirit breaks and his body fails... leaving not but a weak, monomorphic husk; testament to the future of Mankind. 

I do not mean to denounce technology, but everything has a price...

*edit* And I find it laughable that, by using the results of FISH and AMPHIBIANS, these scientists come to the conclusion that it certainly MUST be affecting every male. While there is truth to the effects of chemicals, this article is politically fueled and I find it an abomination to Science.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 12, 2008)

Well we're still the better drivers, its been proven so if this is true so is that.


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 12, 2008)

It's not the size of your ding dong that matters, it's how you use it.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 12, 2008)

Milo Foxbrush said:


> It's not the size of your ding dong that matters, it's how you use it.



Small peen alert! *alarms sound* jk lol


----------



## Tycho (Dec 12, 2008)

Milo Foxbrush said:


> It's not the size of your ding dong that matters, it's how you use it.



Sage words.

Too bad so many people don't pay attention to them.


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 12, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Small peen alert! *alarms sound* jk lol


 
There's nothing wrong with the size of my pocket monster!


----------



## Bambi (Dec 12, 2008)

Science Fox said:


> Rubbish. If anything, the reason for all of this is that males have lost their MANLINESS. Gone are the days of violent physical combat. Gone is the man who farmed the land, tended the livestock and built his home with his own hands. Gone are the years of hard, rewarding labor. Men are no longer carved from the marble of the Earth, but reared and raised as a potted plant. He does not survive the harshness of his world by means of his strength and indomitable spirit. Rather, he is spared these "hardships" and cared for by the devices of his intellect. But oh, he toils... and no longer does his body grow in strength from his work... but his spirit breaks and his body fails... leaving not but a weak, monomorphic husk; testament to the future of Mankind.
> 
> I do not mean to denounce technology, but everything has a price...
> 
> *edit* And I find it laughable that, by using the results of FISH and AMPHIBIANS, these scientists come to the conclusion that it certainly MUST be affecting every male. While there is truth to the effects of chemicals, this article is politically fueled and I find it an abomination to Science.


 
1st Paragraph: Interesting perception, but you need to move around states like Kansas and Western Carolina to understand that these "hardships" are still around.

1st Point: Technology does appear to have a price -- however, its the individual that allows himself to be taxed. (aka, dont be afraid to do the same physical labor a machine can.)

2nd Paragraph: I couldn't have agreed with you more.


----------



## aimieamy (Dec 12, 2008)

*Admitedly men have much pressure than women.*


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 12, 2008)

Speak for yourself...


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 12, 2008)

Milo Foxbrush said:


> It's not the size of your ding dong that matters, it's how you use it.


Yeah, no, I'm just not feeling it. Just not.

[sub]and I mean that literally[/sub]

I think if this is true those chemicals are seriously affecting my ex-boyfriend.

[sub]impotent small dicked son of a bitch[/sub]


----------



## Seas (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm not even going to read through the replies to find out how many people got trolled.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 12, 2008)

Found something else somewhat related, but different:

http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/science/12/12/acorn.shortage/index.html


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 13, 2008)

>.>.... sadly i shall admit it.. as a man.. as my job and my views of life.. deep down inside.. as much as i really want to see people die and watch the world crumble... my Girl makes me feel soft and sweet and all ...all...FUCK idk XD.. i feel all warm and happy inside.. and somehow shes more violent than me once a month..*hides XD* love...su-... gah fuckit love fuckin rocks! *kills a nazi and jew for human intrest! YEAH!*    *gives out kissies and snuggles*


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Dec 13, 2008)

Ehhh I wanna see the meta analysis on this research then I will decide if we are fucked.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 13, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:


> Yeah, no, I'm just not feeling it. Just not.
> 
> [sub]and I mean that literally[/sub]
> 
> ...



feed him viagra XD or use "Tube clamp+Rope+Brick=screaming in pain and some extra leangth XD"   

or teach him how to use his mouth/fingers in a good way  . worked for my last man...^.^


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 13, 2008)

That's nice. Now time to go beat the shit out of a random chick to prove the fact that I am the stronger sex.
*Reads the artice.*
Fuck. I'm still doing it though.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 13, 2008)

Science Fox said:


> Rubbish. If anything, the reason for all of this is that males have lost their MANLINESS. Gone are the days of violent physical combat. Gone is the man who farmed the land, tended the livestock and built his home with his own hands. Gone are the years of hard, rewarding labor. Men are no longer carved from the marble of the Earth, but reared and raised as a potted plant. He does not survive the harshness of his world by means of his strength and indomitable spirit. Rather, he is spared these "hardships" and cared for by the devices of his intellect. But oh, he toils... and no longer does his body grow in strength from his work... but his spirit breaks and his body fails... leaving not but a weak, monomorphic husk; testament to the future of Mankind.
> 
> I do not mean to denounce technology, but everything has a price...
> 
> *edit* And I find it laughable that, by using the results of FISH and AMPHIBIANS, these scientists come to the conclusion that it certainly MUST be affecting every male. While there is truth to the effects of chemicals, this article is politically fueled and I find it an abomination to Science.




lol wow... the days of pysical combat r not gone.. nore r the days of living off the land on a farm.. ive seen my share of combat and iv grew up on a farm picking cotton. raising cattle. fishing for food. and walking 7 miles to school.. dont get me wrong those days r over.. and i miss them. to say that all men lost their will is a ignorant thing to say regardless.. its like talking down a race because one individual fucked up.. im not flaming you mate.. just making a statement. there r still some men and wemon who indeed have a will and heart to survive... tho ill admit.. if the earth went "blaah NUKES everywhere" and all the net/eletricity went out a lot of ppl would kill themselves if they lives past the nukes... then agine thats ok ^.^ more food to scav  anyways no hard feelings *kissies and cuddles*


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 13, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> That's nice. Now time to go beat the shit out of a random chick to prove the fact that I am the stronger sex.
> *Reads the artice.*
> Fuck. I'm still doing it though.


\\

rofl XD  you know whats sad.. theres gonna be that one chick who was a ex marine and is more than 10 times more man than you XD.


----------



## Science Fox (Dec 13, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> lol wow... the days of pysical combat r not gone.. nore r the days of living off the land on a farm.. ive seen my share of combat and iv grew up on a farm picking cotton. raising cattle. fishing for food. and walking 7 miles to school.. dont get me wrong those days r over.. and i miss them. to say that all men lost their will is a ignorant thing to say regardless.. its like talking down a race because one individual fucked up.. im not flaming you mate.. just making a statement. there r still some men and wemon who indeed have a will and heart to survive... tho ill admit.. if the earth went "blaah NUKES everywhere" and all the net/eletricity went out a lot of ppl would kill themselves if they lives past the nukes... then agine thats ok ^.^ more food to scav  anyways no hard feelings *kissies and cuddles*


 
My words assume only the MAJORITY, not the entirety... and the majority has in fact lost most of the traits I mentioned. It is proven by the fact the the majority of human kind is focused in cities, making such life improbable. I never mentioned that I felt that ALL men have lost this freedom. I myself was raised on a farm until I was 14. Survival I never questioned, in as much as our ability to survive in modern times. We are actually doing a far better job of it now than ever and we will continue to do so.
However, to say that human culture toils physcially just as much, or any where NEAR what it used to, is intellectually dishonest. We are growing weaker and certain traits that evolution had afforded us in the past are no longer required and therefore are fading. That is all I meant in my words and I, of course, have no ill will towards you.

P.S- You may have seen combat and you may have worked hard. This I do not deny. But you are, like myself, one man, and as you said, one mans actions cannot speak for the whole of Humanity. I speak in terms of our species as a whole.


----------



## Science Fox (Dec 13, 2008)

Bambi said:


> 1st Paragraph: Interesting perception, but you need to move around states like Kansas and Western Carolina to understand that these "hardships" are still around.
> 
> 1st Point: Technology does appear to have a price -- however, its the individual that allows himself to be taxed. (aka, dont be afraid to do the same physical labor a machine can.)
> 
> 2nd Paragraph: I couldn't have agreed with you more.


 
I do not deny any of this. I myself live in Kentucky and was raised on a farm until 14. I do not deny that it still exists. Farming was only an example of "toils" that I decided to use. But that way of life, it is dying quickly and soon, will be no more.

As far as technology is concerned, you are correct as well. It is the individuals decision. However, I ask you ponder this: The choice between technology and otherwise, will soon be a memory. The population is far too great... the governments of the world own all of the land... warfare is NOT fought hand to hand.... these are just a few small examples. Soon, the individual will have no choice but to rely on it to survive, for there will be no other option available to us.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 13, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> \\
> 
> rofl XD  you know whats sad.. *theres gonna be that one chick who was a ex marine and is more than 10 times more man than you* XD.



My sister was in the Army, and she earned an Expert Marksman badge... or whatever they call it.  She could shoot the eyes out of a sparrow, and certainly handles a rifle with way more precision than I do, though I'm the one who owned and handled all the firearms (yeah, she learned using my guns, and proved to be a natural).




Science Fox said:


> My words assume only the MAJORITY, not the entirety... and the majority has in fact lost most of the traits I mentioned. It is proven by the fact the the majority of human kind is focused in cities, making such life improbable. I never mentioned that I felt that ALL men have lost this freedom. I myself was raised on a farm until I was 14. Survival I never questioned, in as much as our ability to survive in modern times. We are actually doing a far better job of it now than ever and we will continue to do so.
> However, to say that human culture toils physcially just as much, or any where NEAR what it used to, is intellectually dishonest. We are growing weaker and *certain traits that evolution had afforded us in the past are no longer required and therefore are fading*. That is all I meant in my words and I, of course, have no ill will towards you.
> 
> P.S- You may have seen combat and you may have worked hard. This I do not deny. But you are, like myself, one man, and as you said, one mans actions cannot speak for the whole of Humanity. I speak in terms of our species as a whole.



I'm sorry, Science Fox, but male genitalia will always be required.  If they shrivel up or otherwise become useless, for human or animal, due to toxins in the environment, then we are all screwed (or should I say, not able to screw).


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

Science Fox said:


> My words assume only the MAJORITY, not the entirety... and the majority has in fact lost most of the traits I mentioned. It is proven by the fact the the majority of human kind is focused in cities, making such life improbable. I never mentioned that I felt that ALL men have lost this freedom. I myself was raised on a farm until I was 14. Survival I never questioned, in as much as our ability to survive in modern times. We are actually doing a far better job of it now than ever and we will continue to do so.
> However, to say that human culture toils physcially just as much, or any where NEAR what it used to, is intellectually dishonest. We are growing weaker and certain traits that evolution had afforded us in the past are no longer required and therefore are fading. That is all I meant in my words and I, of course, have no ill will towards you.
> 
> P.S- You may have seen combat and you may have worked hard. This I do not deny. But you are, like myself, one man, and as you said, one mans actions cannot speak for the whole of Humanity. I speak in terms of our species as a whole.



your point is valid... *waits for the human race to kill itself*  i wonder just wene the stupidity of the majority shall end XD.. *no offence to anyone whos into human rights and shit.*


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

to be honest.. male of female... if someone gutted your chest cavity they shall find the blood color the same..the same thing that makes us tick "a heart if your a idiot and dont know"..if someone bashed your skull on the pavment the same type of brain matter will leak out.. human is human.. it dont matter if you got a cock or a cunt . drama over  whos gender is better imho is just retarded.. >.>
its all about personality and walk of life..the mindset and life and past and goals of a human is what makes them themselves... and tbh i think personally. the human race itself if nothing more than a perversion of what it could be. but the majority nowdays is a bunch of retards fighting over oil,sex,drugs,status,money,and other dumb shit.. i mean common.. why does sex matter? to me i wene i see a naked man or woman all i think is whatever.
flesh is flesh. if ppl cant see this reality.. then >.> they should play russian rollette with a clipfed weapon thats got one in the chamber and a full clip to pass around to ever dumbass... call me a asshole but hey im just saying how i see it.

and before anyone starts being a flamer or douchbag ... i just want to tell you right before you argue my statement...  "I,,dont...give...a...fuck ^.^*
tata and have a good day ^.^ *SMOOOOOOOCHIES TO ALL!*


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> My sister was in the Army, and she earned an Expert Marksman badge... or whatever they call it.  She could shoot the eyes out of a sparrow, and certainly handles a rifle with way more precision than I do, though I'm the one who owned and handled all the firearms (yeah, she learned using my guns, and proved to be a natural).
> 
> nice dude. she should try SF or SAPPER or some other form of combat MOS that may be allowed for females.  for some reason females arnt allowed in the 21B or 11B and hardly any other 11Series or 21series wich ofc is stupid -.-.. but meh.. grats for her dude. and Hooah!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> to be honest.. male of female... if someone gutted your chest cavity they shall find the blood color the same..the same thing that makes us tick "a heart if your a idiot and dont know"..if someone bashed your skull on the pavment the same type of brain matter will leak out.. human is human.. it dont matter if you got a cock or a cunt . drama over  whos gender is better imho is just retarded.. >.>
> its all about personality and walk of life..the mindset and life and past and goals of a human is what makes them themselves... and tbh i think personally. the human race itself if nothing more than a perversion of what it could be. but the majority nowdays is a bunch of retards fighting over oil,sex,drugs,status,money,and other dumb shit.. i mean common.. why does sex matter? to me i wene i see a naked man or woman all i think is whatever.
> flesh is flesh. if ppl cant see this reality.. then >.> they should play russian rollette with a clipfed weapon thats got one in the chamber and a full clip to pass around to ever dumbass... call me a asshole but hey im just saying how i see it.
> 
> ...


well, some of that was cool, and some of that makes me question your sanity, or maybe if you're just plain out sadistic, but hey, we're all human :3


----------



## Thatch (Dec 14, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> to be honest.. male of female... if someone gutted your chest cavity they shall find the blood color the same..the same thing that makes us tick "a heart if your a idiot and dont know"..if someone bashed your skull on the pavment the same type of brain matter will leak out.. human is human.. it dont matter if you got a cock or a cunt . drama over  whos gender is better imho is just retarded.. >.>
> its all about personality and walk of life..the mindset and life and past and goals of a human is what makes them themselves... and tbh i think personally. *the human race itself if nothing more than a perversion of what it could be. but the majority nowdays is a bunch of retards fighting over oil,sex,drugs,status,money,and other dumb shit..* i mean common.. why does sex matter? to me i wene i see a naked man or woman all i think is whatever.
> flesh is flesh. if ppl cant see this reality.. then >.> they should play russian rollette with a clipfed weapon thats got one in the chamber and a full clip to pass around to ever dumbass... call me a asshole but hey im just saying how i see it.
> 
> ...



Haha, one more romantic visioner... Humanity is what it is, because it lives in the Real World(TM), not a fantasy book, where the author can shape the actions and events to fit the grandeur dream, even if it's inconsistent with the rules of the world and everything in it.
Also, it's not nowadays, it's always been like that. Please, go read a history book (and a psychology one too, if you can), then play smart 

Also, to me, the sex matters, because I don't ride the fence. I'm straight, as is majority of the population, male and female, which means I'm attracted only to women... So sorry for having a worldveiw fitting to my preferences...

Nice shot at being close minded while talking about big ideas, hypocrite 

BTW, the same brain matter wouldn't leak out, a male and female brains are slightly different, but enough to give a visible effects.
And the sex war makes life so much more entertaining. You must be one boring person.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, some of that was cool, and some of that makes me question your sanity, or maybe if you're just plain out sadistic, but hey, we're all _human_ :3


 
Hoo-man?

/me Aghasts!


----------



## Tycho (Dec 14, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Hoo-man?
> 
> /me Aghasts!



OH GOD KILL IT SOMEONE KILL THE FILTHY HAIRLESS PINK FREAK


----------



## Bambi (Dec 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> OH GOD KILL IT SOMEONE KILL THE FILTHY HAIRLESS PINK FREAK


 
ROUND UP THA VILLAGERZ!

*WE MUST KILL THE BEAST!  */gaston


----------



## TopazThunder (Dec 14, 2008)

Bambi said:


> ROUND UP THA VILLAGERZ!
> 
> *WE MUST KILL THE BEAST!  */gaston



*nostalgia*


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 14, 2008)

Clafier said:


> *nostalgia*



*stalking you*


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 14, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I can still beat the shit out of any woman out there. /thread.



EL OH EL try me


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Haha, one more romantic visioner... Humanity is what it is, because it lives in the Real World(TM), not a fantasy book, where the author can shape the actions and events to fit the grandeur dream, even if it's inconsistent with the rules of the world and everything in it.
> Also, it's not nowadays, it's always been like that. Please, go read a history book (and a psychology one too, if you can), then play smart
> 
> Also, to me, the sex matters, because I don't ride the fence. I'm straight, as is majority of the population, male and female, which means I'm attracted only to women... So sorry for having a worldveiw fitting to my preferences...
> ...



i really dont understand your point.. what i was trying to do was point out nothing matters and that ppl should not worry about dumb shit like this.
if you take offence well too bad. and yes i am a hypocrite ^.^ thanks for noticing. *kissies*
oh and as for romantic visioner.. romance is not my thing.. i would rather see ppl kill each other over food and water than light a candle for love and peace... >.>tata *kissies*


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, some of that was cool, and some of that makes me question your sanity, or maybe if you're just plain out sadistic, but hey, we're all human :3



well i dont feel that im sadistic.. and tbh none of it was meant to be cool XD i was orriginally trying to piss a few ppl off XD.. but yeah we r all human.. you have a good day mate *kissienoms*


----------

